

How Are You Watching the Fall TV Lineup? [POLL]  - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2010/09/25/fall-tv-poll/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
jrwoodruff
I just ditched cable tv and bought an antenna, I can pull in 20+ channels,
most of which are HD. I also ordered an Apple TV to supplement this setup, if
they ever start shipping them. So far, I really don't miss cable and I'm
saving about $50/mo., before equipment costs.

------
evo_9
EZTV.it

